# voy a instalar gentoo,podria usar el mismo home q en debian?

## yeik

pos eso, a ver si funcionara ... o como me temo me saldra una aberracion?   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Cereza

El conflicto que se me ocurre que podrias tener es que, los archivos de configuración de los programas que tenias en Debian y que sigas teniendo en Gentoo, sean de versiones distintas que usen formatos de configuración diferentes, o paths distintos.

Edito: Aún así, las configuraciones que hay en home no son vitales como las de /etc/, si lo que quieres es copiar tu home desde Debian, podrias hacerlo, y si algo falla, corregirlo a mano, si lo que quieres es usar el mismo home para las dos distribuciones a la vez si que podrias algun problemilla.

----------

## achaw

Si, opino lo mismo. No creo que se presenten GRANDES problemas. Por ahi, como te decia Cereza tengas que recurrir a la "manopla" en algunos casos pero se soluciona.

Saludos

----------

## yeik

si es lo que yo pensaba tb, la idea era hacer una particion para home como dios manda , no como siempre lo hago yo >_< to al mogollon xD; tiene narices a la gente se lo pongo como debe ser pero yo ... en fins >_<. bueno a lo que iva una home para los dos, pos eso que problemas , a menos q.... umm podria decirle a gentoo que sus archivos de configuracion para el usuario los cambie de ruta?   :Shocked: 

----------

## Cereza

 *yeik wrote:*   

> umm podria decirle a gentoo que sus archivos de configuracion para el usuario los cambie de ruta? 

 

No estoy segura... de todos modos, la gracia de copiar un home es no tener que configurarlo todo otra vez, y como parece que no es tu caso, interpreto que lo que quieres es tener tu musica, imagenes y todas tus cosas en ambos directorios home. Para esto, aunque es un poco rebuscado, lo que puedes hacer es crearte tu propio home independiente de el de Debian, y crear dentro enlaces simbolicos a los dirs que quieras del home de Debian (que tendria que estar montado, claro) Así, tendrias en ambos dirs home, tus documentos personales y todo lo que quieras enlazar, pero cada uno tendría sus configuraciones propias. También podrias elnazar algunas configuraciones, como la de KDE por ejemplo, pudiendo mantener en ambas distribuciones la misma versión.

----------

## yeik

 *Cereza wrote:*   

>  *yeik wrote:*   umm podria decirle a gentoo que sus archivos de configuracion para el usuario los cambie de ruta?  
> 
> No estoy segura... de todos modos, la gracia de copiar un home es no tener que configurarlo todo otra vez, y como parece que no es tu caso, interpreto que lo que quieres es tener tu musica, imagenes y todas tus cosas en ambos directorios home. Para esto, aunque es un poco rebuscado, lo que puedes hacer es crearte tu propio home independiente de el de Debian, y crear dentro enlaces simbolicos a los dirs que quieras del home de Debian (que tendria que estar montado, claro) Así, tendrias en ambos dirs home, tus documentos personales y todo lo que quieras enlazar, pero cada uno tendría sus configuraciones propias. También podrias elnazar algunas configuraciones, como la de KDE por ejemplo, pudiendo mantener en ambas distribuciones la misma versión.

 

ostia eso es mucha tela xD,a demas era para usar la misma particion  y "ahorrar espacio" pero na que le den xD. 60 gb de se lleva el gentoo demasiados creo xD.

----------

## Stolz

Para no tener problemas de permisos asegurarte de que los usuarios tienen el mismo uid (y de paso el mismo gid,auqneu no es tan importante) en ambos sistemas.

----------

## Cereza

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Para no tener problemas de permisos asegurarte de que los usuarios tienen el mismo uid (y de paso el mismo gid,auqneu no es tan importante) en ambos sistemas.

 

Ten el doble de cuidado con eso, yo hace muy poco instalé Debian Etch en otra partición, y tuve ese problema, por defecto la uid de los usuarios normales en Gentoo me epieza por 500, y en Debian por 1000, por eso, pese a llamarse igual mi usuario en ambas distribuciones no podía acceder a los archivos de una desde la otra.

----------

## abecedarix

Yo tengo otra posibilidad: no tengo particiones separadas para /home, pero sí tengo una partición para datos (que llamo /media/data). Lo que hago es que tengo ahí todo lo común entre los diferentes SOs (imágenes, documentos). Y en mi /home lo que tengo son enlaces simbólicos. Por ejemplo, ~/Imágenes apunta a /media/data/Imágenes

----------

